# Ukrainian Levkoy



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I wan' one :razz: tis like a sphynx with crumply ears :flrt:

Just heard of them the other day so googled and voila, cuteness overload!


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

I think I would describe them as ODD rather than CUTE:lol2:

The first pic looks like somebody has shaved the hair off a normal cat and forgot to do the legs:gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My jury's out at the minute on whether I think that's cute, but tbh I would be very wary of a cat with folded ears. Scottish Folds have been bred for years, with lots of knowledge gained, and they still have spinal problems.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

oh my world that's a whole lot of ugly.

Sorry.

Doesn't even get into so fugly it's cute either :S


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

That second ones face!!! :flrt: ... although I'm sure I've seen hats that look like they're made out of the same stuff :blush: as long as they're healthy then they get a thumbs up from me :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I like them


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

feorag said:


> My jury's out at the minute on whether I think that's cute, but tbh I would be very wary of a cat with folded ears. Scottish Folds have been bred for years, with lots of knowledge gained, and they still have spinal problems.


Never knew that, i hope they don't, but one would assume folded breeds would have been introduced to the lines to make the ears and therefore maybe have the issues introduced too... :?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> I think I would describe them as ODD rather than CUTE:lol2:
> 
> The first pic looks like somebody has shaved the hair off a normal cat and forgot to do the legs:gasp:


Hehe, they come in completely bald and also completely furred too!

I just happen to find the half and halfs quite cute myself :razz:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Sphynx and Devon Rex, but the ears on these are just weird :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> Never knew that, i hope they don't, but one would assume folded breeds would have been introduced to the lines to make the ears and therefore maybe have the issues introduced too... :?


In Scottish Folds you cannot breed fold to fold - you must breed fold to straight, otherwise you get worse problems, so I assume this rule must apply to the Russian cats. My friend bred them for a few years but gave up because so many of them ended up with spinal problems when they got to about 2 years old. 

Unfortunately animals with specific differences that have been bred to deliberately produce kittens with that difference often produce kittens with other unwelcome differences too. :sad:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

i think its rather cute  hopefully it doesnt have any health problems because of its ears though


----------



## FA154L (Nov 27, 2011)

I like them, could imagine me sitting in a suit stroking it....sorry scarface moment there lool

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------

